# Fish Finder Batteries



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

What batteries do you guys use on kayaks for sonars. Before I go spend $40 on a new motorcycle battery I just wanted to see what others used. I have heard of a few options but I'm not sure what will be the best. I want small and light, but I also want to make sure it will provide enough power and last long enough.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Through contless hours of surfing the web i found that the cheapest, and in my opinion best option is to get a 12 volt deer feeder battery from tractor supply. Its priced around $40 with its rechargable cable. From what i heard it will last for 4 to 5 trips....but a lot depends on the draw of your fishfinder and how much you use it. I think they weigh 4lbs and its leak proof/ opperates in any position. Which is good for the stream if you ever tip your yak.

Another, cute, option is to run 8 aa batteries in a series to power your fishfinder. It weighs nearly nothing. Some people will seal them in a container to make them waterproof. This method only lasts 2 trips or so. Do the math and if you fish a lot, your going to spend a small fortune on batteries.

Just telling you what i have read/researched. I'm sure others will chime in with their experiences. Looking foward to hearing what others are doing as well.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I had the same exact experience as montagc. I am also using a lead acid battery. 12v 17/AH I believe. Can be recharged with a trickle charger I bought one on amazon for 20 bucks. I have also seen lead acids for 17 bucks online. Mine also ran over 24 hours on high illumination. It's a garmin echo 150 btw.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's what I'm using...it's a lunch pail from Walmart with the battery from my Troy-Bilt ridermower. The ice pack compartment holds my Eagle 350c screen. All of the wiring and transducer are fixed onto my kayak. All I have to do is sit the battery in the kayak, plug in the screen and connect to the battery with the alligator clamps and slide it up inside the hull. The "battery bag" has a hard plastic box to contain the battery and it all weighs about 15 lbs. and lasts for about 6 hrs. of fishing. It gets charged when I mow the grass, but when I'm not mowing I put it on a charger. 



















Bowhunter57


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I use a GPS 12 volt in a Pelican 1120 waterproof case. My Lowance fish finder has gone 3 long days without a recharge but it really depends on how much juice your finder uses. Mine is a simple Lowrance Mark 4 black and white but if got a Hummingbird with 3D imagining you might barely get through a full day with a 12 volt??


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Cabela's has theirs in the bargain cave with a charger for $28


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Love me some bargain cave!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

rustyfish said:


> Love me some bargain cave!


I see they also have 2 batteries and the charger for $33....

12v 8amp 4" tall x6" long x2.5" wide


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I'm in the process of getting a battery for mine. I'm headed over to cabelas when they open and buy one of their batteries with a charger. Cheap and seem to work for others.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Normally two batteries with charger is $55 and 1 battery with charger is $33. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

